

Ask HN: skirting an API terms of service agreement - mgbwe

So I'm building an app and I'm using this one API.<p>The API sucks, and the data it gives you is incomplete. I want my users to be able to add data around reference points (in this case geodata) provided by this API, and ultimately stop using the API altogether.<p>The terms of service of this API stipulate that you can't archive data in the API, but all of the data they provide is semi-public (i.e. if I called around I could build this database on my own).<p>I don't particularly want to harm the provider of the API, but their information is really poor (except for the geodata and a few other things), and even if I don't archive their info, I <i>need</i> to be able to allow metadata to be added to various geo points.<p>What are some methods for doing this without violating the TOS?
======
chollida1
Have you talked to the api provider and told them what you want?

That seems like step one to me.

